# Upland hunt.



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so excited my club is co-hosting an upland hunt in Feb. We are going to have our first training on Friday Nov 25. I cant wait. 

Has anyone done upland hunting with their goldens?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have used my goldens to hunt woodcock, grouse, and pheasants. My current golden will be hunting pheasants shortly. I will also be working her at continental style shoots at a local preserve. 

My opinion---goldens are a little too good at the upland work to think that they were developed solely as non slip retrievers. Just my opinion. I could be totally off base.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah GDGLI, there you are. You've been missing!
My trainer and I were talking just today about that, and he shares your opinion. He thinks goldens make fantastic upland dogs, much better than the *other* retrievers.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

We go every chance we get. This pic was taken a couple of days ago.
Gibby is a young dog but he loves the birds.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, they are awesome at upland too! I used to take Brandy chukkar hunting one day and duck/goose the next. She never missed a beat. Always found the birds and did better than the labs we went with. Have a blast!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I have used my goldens to hunt woodcock, grouse, and pheasants. My current golden will be hunting pheasants shortly. I will also be working her at continental style shoots at a local preserve.
> 
> My opinion---goldens are a little too good at the upland work to think that they were developed solely as non slip retrievers. Just my opinion. I could be totally off base.


Not off base at all. They were designed to be a more versatile gundog, and some setter blood did come into play in the breed's early development specifically to improve nose.

My guys would rather hunt upland than anything else. Nothing fires mine up like an angry rooster pheasant cackling at them before he takes wing, like the one in my avatar...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice pic Chuck! Been wondering where you have been too. Now I know. 

My sort of Golden (think mixed with English Setter) was a natural upland dog...until the gun came out. She did not play that game. Oh well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito was introduced to guns by Dan, who did it *right* if you ask me! When Tito hears a gun, he starts shivering with excitement, head up, ears perked, leaning forward...."ok, there's the shot...where's the BIRD???"


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nowadays I use my dogs primarily as pheasant dogs. 

They'll be at it again tomorrow!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. I cant wait to start training for this. I know my boy can do it and now you guys have given me even more confidence with this.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Tucker loves hunting pheasants. He really loves getting into the heavy cover to "hunt 'em up" as he did today - and that is without much training. I am sure that your pup will do fantastically!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you!! 

I am going to call my friend tomorrow and see if I can get a couple of chuckers to use for training. Knock on wood we dont have any snow yet so I hope to go out this coming weekend. It will be opening deer hunting so I will have to be very careful.


----------

